# Topics > Robotics > Animatronics >  Animatronic Rad Robot, Garner Holt Productions, San Bernardino, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Garner Holt Productions

----------


## Airicist

Garner Holt Productions Animatronic Rad Robot 

 Uploaded on Jan 5, 2009




> A highly animated vaudeville animatronic robot from industry leader Garner Holt Productions, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

RAD the Robot
May 24, 2014




> RAD the Robot greets a young attendee at the StarLight Festival! This unique robot is on hand courtesy of Garner Holt Productions, a leading design and production workshop based in California that specializes in animatronics, special effects, interactive attractions and more.

----------

